# Khalifa city A



## allisterhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I will be arriving in Abu Dhabi within the next week and following the usual induction process will be housed in Khalifa city A. Can anyone advise me where the nearest area to Khalifa city is for nightlife/bars/clubs/socialising etc for a middle aged English male.:clap2:


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

allisterhunter said:


> I will be arriving in Abu Dhabi within the next week and following the usual induction process will be housed in Khalifa city A. Can anyone advise me where the nearest area to Khalifa city is for nightlife/bars/clubs/socialising etc for a middle aged English male.:clap2:


You are close to Yas Island (lots of hotels with bars/restaurants) around F1 track area and Al Raha Beach area is up and coming, though only the Al Raha Beach hotel currently has a bar . There are 1-2 licensed places i think that are opening in the Al Bandar apartment development. So short answer is try Yas Island.

Most of the traditional pubs/bars are on Abu Dhabi island (the city) and are a good 30 min away and about a 50 dh taxi ride.


----------



## allisterhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> You are close to Yas Island (lots of hotels with bars/restaurants) around F1 track area and Al Raha Beach area is up and coming, though only the Al Raha Beach hotel currently has a bar . There are 1-2 licensed places i think that are opening in the Al Bandar apartment development. So short answer is try Yas Island.
> 
> Most of the traditional pubs/bars are on Abu Dhabi island (the city) and are a good 30 min away and about a 50 dh taxi ride.


very many thanks
Al.H


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Coopers at the Park Rotana (just over Zayed bridge) is a good bar and good if you want to watch sports, a bit closer is The Westin at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club.


----------



## allisterhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Geke said:


> Coopers at the Park Rotana (just over Zayed bridge) is a good bar and good if you want to watch sports, a bit closer is The Westin at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club.


many thanks


----------

